# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  طريقة تثبيت hwk من البداية للنهاية

## senfour25

*كثر الكلام حول طرق تثبيت HWK أو كما تسمى أيضا الهوكي الأصلي طبعا*     *ولكن اختصارا سأتطرق للموضوع من نقطة الصفر*     *كما  نعلم جميعا  أن أغلب المشاكل التي تحدث لنا أثناء تثبيت وتحديث قطعة HWK  مرتبطة  بالاصدارات المثبتة لدينا سابقا ويستحسن أن تثبت القطعة في ويندوز  جديد  تفاديا لأي طارئ ولكن يمكن أيضا تحديث القطعة دون الحاجة الى اعادة  تنصيب  الويندوز مجددا باتباع الخطوات التالية :*  *أولا : قم بازالة الاصدارات القديمة لديك*   * ثانيا : يستحسن استعمال البرنامج ATF-Cleaner المرفق بالمرفقات واتباع الشرح وهذا لازالة كل الملفات والمجلدات المحدوفة وغيرها*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*      *ثالتا : قم باعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر*   * رابعا : بعد تشغيل الكمبيوتر ادهب الى مجلد التحميلات الخاص ب HWK وأبدأ في تثبيت البرامج كمنا هو مبين في الصورة*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *البداية تكون طبعا ب*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *    *وبعد نهاية التثبيت قم بتركيب البوكس وتنصيب درايفر البوكس من مجلد التنصيب في*   * C:\Program Files\SarasSoft\UFS\UFS_USB_Driver*    *وابدأ في تحديث القطعة طبعا العملية تتطلب الاتصال بالنث*     **      *بعد نهاية التحديث نعود الى تنصيب البرامج بالترتيب الدقيق وفق الترتيب العددي وأي خطأ في التثبيت سيتسبب في أخطاء ومشاكل جمة*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *وبعدها مبروك عليك أخي تم تنصيب جميع البرامج بنجاح*

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## gsm4maroc

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

===================== +شكرا يابوب مع احلى تقييم لعيونك+ =====================

----------


## tifaa

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## ECO1975

تثبيت hwk من البداية للنهاية

----------


## kamalovic78

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## محمد_على

شكرااااااااا

----------


## aissafon

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## alpha08

الشكر الجزيل لك اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك

----------


## السندباد2

موضوع مهم لكل مستخدمي التورنادو شكرا على المجهود الطيب

----------


## تامرعزب

مشكووووووووووووور على المجهود الرائع دة

----------


## reaab25

مشكووووووروووووووور أخي الحبيب على المشاركة القيمة

----------


## badrano

Thanks

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*باراك الله فيك مجهود تستحق عليه كل تنويه 
مرجو من إشراف إهتمام بك 
ننتضر مشركتك مقبلة ^^*

----------


## lorka

شكرااااااا

----------


## aymin

مشكةررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## youssef0707

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------

